# Update On My Piranha Tank.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks Great JZ!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good Johnny


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

looks like shyt

jokes..looks good what size tank? and whats with the dark spot i see on one of the p's?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

75g tank. If you mean the one in the middle of the body then thats a heater burn from the previous owner.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking good Johnny


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks JP


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im glad to see that they are all getting along. Damn , they are getting big. Keep up the Good Work JZ.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks jon.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking good bro


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Does look really good man!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Shawn and Ronin.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Kick ass shoal of reds you got there, JZ!...Nice looking setup!...It rocks like a RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS concert!!!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Thanks Joe.


That's very nice!


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks great! How big is that tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Its a 75g tank.


----------

